# Android 4.4 KitKat found to be the most stable mobile operating system



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2014)

Android 4.4 KitKat found to be the most stable mobile operating system - TalkAndroid

Please note this thread is for your information only. Please don't start a mobile OS supermacy war.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 29, 2014)

Its not! Not at all! tonnes of bugs are still present.
Might be 4.4.3 will be the most stable one.
Leak: New Android 4.4.3 Kit Kat Update Details | Androidheadlines.com


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info. And I also accept that there are many bugs in 4.4.2 but still random crashes very low in 4.4.2
eager to get the 4.4.3 mainly due to mm-qcamera-daemon issue in my Nexus 5
Also afaik this build will improve battery performance as well


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am too facing mm-qcamera-daemon issue on my Moto G. All bugs which are present in N5 or say N4 are also present in most KitKat based phones(From samsung, htc...).
I think after 4.4.3 update Android OS will beat iOS in stability and other aspects.(Because the current situation of iOS7, cough...)

Hope Google takes TESTING seriously in future updates!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2014)

I found 4.4.2 to be very stable on my e970.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

Well that camera bug update is the one I am eagerly waiting for on my nexus 5. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 29, 2014)

^^
Joke on topic-until its a nightlies


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2014)

4.3 was WAY more stable than 4.4.2. I loathe my decision of upgrading from 4.3 JB! It brought that horrible vertical scrolling list lag in email apps with message preview on. Not only that, now the Lockscreen clock doesn't update / sync properly with system time, and stuck there to mislead you to no end. Some users from Europe also have reported GLONASS not working with new update! Also I am finding the HDR mode of camera focuses poorly now.
If there was a chance I would go back to JB at this instant


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2014)

According to me, the best android happen to be is KitKat


----------



## tkin (Mar 31, 2014)

In my case(LG G2), I haven't seen any improvements in stability as the 4.2.2 was very stable(no crash etc), however the battery usage has become extremely optimized, now the phone goes in deep sleep very often and standby battery consumption is almost next to nothing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2014)

Android 4.4.3 arriving soon, features leaked online - Mobile Phone News | ThinkDigit



> Here is the list of fixes that are expected to arrive in the 4.4.3 update:
> 
> Frequent data connection dropout fix
> mm-qcamera-daemon crash and optimization fixes
> ...


----------



## envici (May 15, 2014)

I always knew Android was far more stable than IOS


----------



## Romeo (May 24, 2014)

huuush ... I am waiting for the update release for my Note II :$ ... Ofcourse Android beats any phone OS in the market now


----------



## srkmish (May 24, 2014)

The smoothest and most bug free experience i have ever had was my ipad mini on ios 6.1.2. Since 7 has screwed things up, i have not updated


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 24, 2014)

And idiots like samsung decide that they won't give it to their former flagship the galaxy S3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> And idiots like samsung decide that they won't give it to their former flagship the galaxy S3



because Indian version has lesser space in ROM partition for samsung's bloated stock rom installation. though the US versions got CM11.


----------



## Hrishi (May 24, 2014)

most stable , means all mobile OS ? Even IOS ?


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

Kitkat seems great on my G2. 
Using a flex rom though. But still great.


----------



## Prashmith (May 24, 2014)

Nice GOT IT FIRST on my nexus 7 lol
NOT SO STABLE WITH ALLT HSE PROBLEMS I AM FACING but I got it first before rest still...heheh


----------



## ankush28 (May 25, 2014)

S3 users got trolled  even 7K phone Moto E has KitKat.


Rishi. said:


> most stable , means all mobile OS ? Even IOS ?



Yes. Recent reports says stock KitKat/JellyBean has lowest crash rate of 0.4-0.7%
"Galaxy" phones have 0.9-1.0% crash rate.

Only nexus 7 has high crash rate of 1.5%. I switched back to JellyBean finally


----------



## $hadow (May 25, 2014)

Yeah it was a setback for I9300 users since the US variant will be getting kitkat but no 4.4 for International version.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> S3 users got trolled  even 7K phone Moto E has KitKat.
> 
> 
> Yes. Recent reports says stock KitKat/JellyBean has lowest crash rate of 0.4-0.7%
> ...



I am waiting for official KK release for my phone. Although , (JB4.1) it never crashed for once , LG makes pretty stable firmwares , though very lethargic when it comes to updates.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 26, 2014)

I guess the only option that i9300 users have now is to flash a custom rom like cynogenmod to get their hands on kitkat. Not sure what features will be lost if I do that (smart stay, nfc, sharing media to samsung TVs etc). Other than that I heard that life without the samsung bloatware is amazing


----------

